# MN toTenn/Kentucky vacation--any nice nigerians to buy??



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Going on vacation probably to the Tenn/Kentucky areas from Minnesota in September. I'm keeping my eyes peeled for some nice does to add to my herd..anyone know of any breeders in those areas?
thanks


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Caprakoza in east TN has some very nice stock. Also Atwood Acres in KY has been breeding quality NDs for years.


----------

